# Fishing by yourself



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Don't get me wrong I have nothing against fishing by myself. I really enjoy it sometimes. Especially when I am scouting new areas for crappie brushpiles or trying something new and stupid I saw on youtube.

BUT, this is ridiculous. Sure is nice fishing with another partner. This is getting old.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

i love fishing alone ! launching the boat is a PIA sometimes .


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I would just love to go fishing. This work thing is getting in the way.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Launching by myself sucks for now until I can get me a set of steps for the trailer configured and built, but I love fishing by myself. Fish how I want, where I want, pull up under a shade tree and drop the power pole to take a nap if I feel like it, and no pressure to put the family or buddies on fish to keep them entertained. 

Mike


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I fish alone occasionally but I gotta admit Iâ€™m gonna start posting and filling a seat when my wife canâ€™t go. Itâ€™s just more fun to me .


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

whsalum said:


> I fish alone occasionally but I gotta admit Iâ€™️m gonna start posting and filling a seat when my wife canâ€™️t go. Itâ€™️s just more fun to me .


Fishing with you, sir, would be a pleasure. That's going to be an easy seat to fill on those days your wife isn't fishing.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

To launch bymyself I carry a 75ft rope. Tie one end to the front of the boat. Untangle and lay the rest in the back of the truck. Tie the end.
Back in and carefully nudge the boat off. Pull forward to get the trailer out of the water and enough space so you can move around the back of the truck without getting wet.
Untie the end and move the boat to the dock. Works great!
When you get back everyone pulls to the center of the launch. Pull the trailer to the side against the doc. Pull boat on trailer - step on dock. Go pull truck out. I prefer this way even when I have a partner. Simple! Hope this helps!
Don't forget to tilt up the motor......


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Get a slip!


----------



## tmd11111 (Mar 25, 2019)

There's always 3 of us in my boat. Me, myself, and I. Some interesting conversations when the bite is slow.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

tmd11111 said:


> There's always 3 of us in my boat. Me, myself, and I. Some interesting conversations when the bite is slow.


Who wins when the arguments break out?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL! I'm betting the guy driving the boat.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

nauti19 said:


> i love fishing alone ! launching the boat is a PIA sometimes .


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

whsalum said:


> I fish alone occasionally but I gotta admit Iâ€™m gonna start posting and filling a seat when my wife canâ€™t go. Itâ€™s just more fun to me .


I agree 110%


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> To launch bymyself I carry a 75ft rope. Tie one end to the front of the boat. Untangle and lay the rest in the back of the truck. Tie the end.
> Back in and carefully nudge the boat off. Pull forward to get the trailer out of the water and enough space so you can move around the back of the truck without getting wet.
> Untie the end and move the boat to the dock. Works great!
> When you get back everyone pulls to the center of the launch. Pull the trailer to the side against the doc. Pull boat on trailer - step on dock. Go pull truck out. I prefer this way even when I have a partner. Simple! Hope this helps!
> Don't forget to tilt up the motor......


Exactly


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

He needs a longer rope in that video. Would be much easier. I also have a bay boat and cannot just jump in.
I wonder if the 3stoges fishing is 3 or just 1 stooge now. Haven't heard from them in a while.


----------



## E5Zeero (Oct 18, 2009)

*Solo Fishing*

Earlier this year I made the move to a center console from a bass boat. I hook a 25' rope to my winch post, dump the boat, and then pull it slowly up to the ramp, I have a keel guard. Unhook, drop the power pole and go park.

The down side was the solo loading. I had a set of Trick Steps on my old boat which I kept, I finally got them mounted on the new one and now I can get out of the boat without busting my butt.

I enjoy the time alone, occasionally it is nice to have a partner along.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Those are the steps I'm needing right there E5Zeero. Where did you find those at? i was going to fabricate a set, but those look like they'd work perfect.

Mike


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*steps??*

https://www.hodgesmarine.com/mgw800...MIiPqbgcCb6QIV4Y5bCh3A3gjxEAQYGCABEgJMivD_BwE


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Mike S. 11 said:


> Those are the steps I'm needing right there E5Zeero. Where did you find those at? i was going to fabricate a set, but those look like they'd work perfect.
> 
> Mike


I need a set of those too :smile:


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Solo Trips......*

I do not want anyone helping me launch or retrieve our 9000lb Grady-White ....stay out of the way till I say step in let's go ......everything needed has been heavily modified to make it real easy even with wind and tides .....no trouble at all ......but I do like it when someone else can go park the truck/ trailer with out drama....:fish:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

For you 'Lone Rangers'...be sure life insurance and stuff like that is all in order. Makes it a lot easier for your 'survivors'...â€¦...just in case....


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

whsalum said:


> I need a set of those too :smile:


Ditto and waiting to hear more. :smile:


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Did someone call out the Stooges? We been busy with the COVID-19 issues, but I did get one the water this morning May 5, 2020, with just one Stooge. We have two of the three left that fish. One of our team has young kinds and that takes his time. I have fished every weekend since mid February and today was the first day I fished Livingston and it did not let me down. I will try to start posting up sometime when we get some nice fish. Good To see you all.


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

I fush by myself 95% of the time. The wife doesn't enjoy it, and the boys are grown up. Best investment I ever made is the Minnkota Ulterra Riptide with pilot remote. I back down to the ramp... unhook the boat... turn on the trolling motor and remote... make sure they are paired up... then back down deep enough to let her drift free. As she does I hit the deploy button and start pulling out to go park. If it's not too congested at the ramps... as soon as the prop hits the water, I just hit the spot lock anchor button, and go park. If I need to get outta someone's way... I remote steer her to a safe spot... go park... come back and call her back to the dock and jump on. Makes me look like a rock star at the ramp!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> To launch bymyself I carry a 75ft rope. Tie one end to the front of the boat. Untangle and lay the rest in the back of the truck. Tie the end.
> Back in and carefully nudge the boat off. Pull forward to get the trailer out of the water and enough space so you can move around the back of the truck without getting wet.
> Untie the end and move the boat to the dock. Works great!
> When you get back everyone pulls to the center of the launch. Pull the trailer to the side against the doc. Pull boat on trailer - step on dock. Go pull truck out. I prefer this way even when I have a partner. Simple! Hope this helps!
> Don't forget to tilt up the motor......


A lot of the places I launch don't have a dock, or if they do, there's no way you can pull your boat by hand to the dock due to obstructions/rocks etc. 
Until I can afford an EzStep system on my bay boat https://ezeestep.com/ I typically back the boat down the ramp and ask someone there to assist in launching or pulling me back out. There's usually one or two fishermen who'll be there. I can easily use the rope method when launching but can't get out of my bay boat and back to the truck without getting majorly wet when ready to leave.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Photofishin
I use the 75ft of rope. Bump the boat off the trailer.
MOVE the truck up about 20ft as the boat is going back. Get out untie - walk around the back of the truck. Keeps my feet from getting wet.
I fish 2 places where obstructions Kill me.
The Lake Livingston Dam and Hwy 19. no doc and rocks there. Makes it very very hard. Pretty much don't fish these places without another person.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> Photofishin
> I use the 75ft of rope. Bump the boat off the trailer.
> MOVE the truck up about 20ft as the boat is going back. Get out untie - walk around the back of the truck. Keeps my feet from getting wet.
> I fish 2 places where obstructions Kill me.
> The Lake Livingston Dam and Hwy 19. no doc and rocks there. Makes it very very hard. Pretty much don't fish these places without another person.


yeah, if I'm on the lake, it's usually Fayette or Rayburn. Fayette I can pull the boat up to the bank...but that still doesn't help me with loading the boat when I'm done for the day. If I were in my 20's, I could likely climb over the front of the boat and jump into the bed of the truck, however at 57, my fat ***** would be in an emergency room if I tried that. At Rayburn, I launch either at Hanks Creek or Monterey...neither have a dock that I can just jump onto to load/unload. So far though, it's not been difficult to find someone willing to assist. The Exstep will solve those problems though. Now just to get my wife to let me spend $500 while I'm out of work!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*area 51*

i'm a salty, and fish alone often, primarily area 51 galvetraz. this is a forbidden area and I don't want to get anyone in trouble. after 35 years plus of precisely pinpointing drop offs, a pieces of shell, or rid line that holds them, I've learned it's best this way. don't have to worry about pulling up to an area at a later date in time, only to find they're back in there, muddying up the water. when alone i find myself playing music, catching fish and just having a big time, moving around and exploring. fishing is a mini vaca for me, a change of latitude, and when alone i stay out twice as long as dragging a sidekick. don't get me wrong I fish with a lot of people throughout the year, i just keep them out of area 51. when chasing tarpon which typically averages 50 to 80 miles of running, it's a 50/50, half with someone and half without. trust me it's tough landing a 120 to 180lber solo, so helps to have someone on these trips. :texasflag


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Yes I am also 57 years old. When the Doc is bad or no doc, I pull the boat on the trailer. Walk up over the bow, step onto the spare tire. Then down onto the trailer.
Tailgate is open to jump onto.
Yep! I am going to fall my ***** right off at some point and right onto the concrete.
But, at least I will be wearing my blow up life vest 


My wife bought me my first blow up vest about 12 years ago for my birthday. She was concerned about me fishing by myself. She stated I need to find the body to collect the life insurance...â€¦.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm older and getting crustier by the day. My boat is 25' from tip to motor. I back the boat into the water and ballerina walk the trailer tongue with wet shoes, climb the spare tire and grab the trolling motor and crawl up onto the front deck. This process is followed in reverse when I return and drive the boat back onto the trailer. I need a set of steps or something to make this maneuver safer since I fish alone most of the time.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Sheep obey those unconstitutional orders.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Saved, did you escape the "Bungle in the Jungle" forum?
Go right on back there buddy


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

habanerojooz said:


> I'm older and getting crustier by the day. My boat is 25' from tip to motor. I back the boat into the water and ballerina walk the trailer tongue with wet shoes, climb the spare tire and grab the trolling motor and crawl up onto the front deck. This process is followed in reverse when I return and drive the boat back onto the trailer. I need a set of steps or something to make this maneuver safer since I fish alone most of the time.


Add ten years and that is what I do to the letter when I have to trailer by myself.
And why I have a boat slip!


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Gofish2day said:


> Saved, did you escape the "Bungle in the Jungle" forum?
> Go right on back there buddy


Sheep obey those orders


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

jas415 said:


> https://www.hodgesmarine.com/mgw800...MIiPqbgcCb6QIV4Y5bCh3A3gjxEAQYGCABEgJMivD_BwE


 If you're wondering, these steps are excellent quality, and install quite nicely. After my surgery, I'm not the gymnastic :walkingsm monkey, I used to be. The steps, fill the bill!


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

habanerojooz said:


> I'm older and getting crustier by the day. My boat is 25' from tip to motor. I back the boat into the water and ballerina walk the trailer tongue with wet shoes, climb the spare tire and grab the trolling motor and crawl up onto the front deck. This process is followed in reverse when I return and drive the boat back onto the trailer. I need a set of steps or something to make this maneuver safer since I fish alone most of the time.


I know all launches are different but I usually launch in my neighborhood. I cut the clip loose at the bow then back in close enough to the dock I can step onto the elevated deck at the stern. Drive over to the other side of the dock & tie off while I park. Pretty simple process and not physically demanding at all.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Just ordered this...will give a review when it comes in and I get it installed- https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007D2N0PK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2F8QH83YSA2LG&psc=1
I bought the 4 step starboard model


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

photofishin said:


> Just ordered this...will give a review when it comes in and I get it installed- https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007D2N0PK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2F8QH83YSA2LG&psc=1
> I bought the 4 step starboard model


That is that unit that I've been considering. I've hesitated to purchase because it is not made of aluminum. I keep my boat near the coast and I fish 99% saltwater. I'll be interested to hear your experience over time with rust and corrosion.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

habanerojooz said:


> That is that unit that I've been considering. I've hesitated to purchase because it is not made of aluminum. I keep my boat near the coast and I fish 99% saltwater. I'll be interested to hear your experience over time with rust and corrosion.


I'll let you know. I soak everything in saltaway after each trip so keep that in mind. I also use Corrosion X so that should help. The owner is supposed to call me today. I'll ask him about corrosion protection on their products


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Fished years and years of Saltwater SE of New Orleans. Salt can corrode anything.
That was before I moved to the great state of Texas. Freshwater 95% now and never need to wash the boat.
Those alum steps should be find in Saltwater.
Remember when picking up, back next to the doc and just step out when you pull onto the trailer. Its not Walmart where you need to pull into the center of the lines.
Watch the slime on the ramp when you connect the winch.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

I'm extremely mobile using various ramps scattered around Galvetraz, I move with the seasons and fish. I launch alone very often, and do the truck bed, trailer tongue, trailer winch, boat bow monkey crawl/roll, in and out. Got it down to a T, but I'm afraid in the not too far off future, it may come to an end. Eventually I have to go with a remote deploy trolling motor, I'll do the quick stop the boat rolls off the trailer, and I remotely deploy and bring the boat back in. Just trying to stay a step ahead of myself. Now what could possibly go wrong with that????:rotfl::headknock:texasflag


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> Fished years and years of Saltwater SE of New Orleans. Salt can corrode anything.
> That was before I moved to the great state of Texas. Freshwater 95% now and never need to wash the boat.
> Those alum steps should be find in Saltwater.
> Remember when picking up, back next to the doc and just step out when you pull onto the trailer. Its not Walmart where you need to pull into the center of the lines.
> Watch the slime on the ramp when you connect the winch.


many of the lakes in TX don't have a dock next to the ramp...hence the reason I bought the steps


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

photofishin said:


> many of the lakes in TX don't have a dock next to the ramp...hence the reason I bought the steps


Looking forward to hearing an update on your conversation with the creator of the product regarding how to protect it from saltwater rust and corrosion. When I first researched that unit, it was not made of aluminum and that is why I did not buy it last year. Perhaps they have an aluminum unit now(?).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

photofishin said:


> many of the lakes in TX don't have a dock next to the ramp...hence the reason I bought the steps


I bought them too...mainly because the bow of my 23' CC, is so far above the tongue, platform. They're a great help! The quality, is great.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

c hook said:


> I'm extremely mobile using various ramps scattered around Galvetraz, I move with the seasons and fish. I launch alone very often, and do the truck bed, trailer tongue, trailer winch, boat bow monkey crawl/roll, in and out. Got it down to a T, but I'm afraid in the not too far off future, it may come to an end. Eventually I have to go with a remote deploy trolling motor, I'll do the quick stop the boat rolls off the trailer, and I remotely deploy and bring the boat back in. Just trying to stay a step ahead of myself. Now what could possibly go wrong with that????:rotfl::headknock:texasflag


Re; remote control troll motor. Tried it once off my dock with my son in the boat. My remote range was not that great and it wouldnt work and he headed out across the lake. Had to unplug the motor to shut it off--pretty comical--but not so much if I had tried it alone. Boat was headed for WalMart in Livingston! So--be careful..


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

c hook said:


> I'm extremely mobile using various ramps scattered around Galvetraz, I move with the seasons and fish. I launch alone very often, and do the truck bed, trailer tongue, trailer winch, boat bow monkey crawl/roll, in and out. Got it down to a T, but I'm afraid in the not too far off future, it may come to an end. Eventually I have to go with a remote deploy trolling motor, I'll do the quick stop the boat rolls off the trailer, and I remotely deploy and bring the boat back in. Just trying to stay a step ahead of myself. Now what could possibly go wrong with that????:rotfl::headknock:texasflag


If you only fish fresh water,auto deploy can be helpful, however both Minn Kota and Motorguide auto deploy sucks for saltwater. Numerous friends have had to send theirs in multiple times for repair and never could get them to reliably work. I'd look at steps for your boat...or find some good fishing partners. No need to have your boat floating out in the middle of the bay while you try to figure out how to go chase it down.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

As I've grown older (nearly 64) I've become far more cautious when launching alone. I use the long rope method with a Hamby's keel protector. Back it in with the rope tied to the trolling motor and winch stand, slide it off, pull up until the bow contacts the ramp, get out and unhook, park and I'm usually back in the boat in a minute or so. Lost a friend several years back. He was fishing alone and had driven the boat onto the trailer, he stepped off the bow and onto the trailer frame, slipped, fell and hit the truck bumper, knocking himself unconscious and drowned in less than a foot of water. The next guy at the ramp found Bob, face down right behind his truck. Coroner's report said that the fall didn't kill him, he simply drowned in 10" water. Since that day years ago, I always put non skid material on my trailer anywhere I figure I might put my foot.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Yesterday I was bank fishing by myself. The place I was fishing was private. A guard came over and escorted me off the property. No signs or anything. He was nice about it. I fished there many times and will be back. He will just have to run me off again. 


I have the minn Kota Terrova. Its about 3 years old. I didn't get the Auto deploy Ultera just for that reason. To much stuff to break.
If you do get one, make sure you get the Nav puck and the jog feature where you can move 5ft in any direction with just a button push.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

CmackR56 said:


> As I've grown older (nearly 64) I've become far more cautious when launching alone. I use the long rope method with a Hamby's keel protector. Back it in with the rope tied to the trolling motor and winch stand, slide it off, pull up until the bow contacts the ramp, get out and unhook, park and I'm usually back in the boat in a minute or so. Lost a friend several years back. He was fishing alone and had driven the boat onto the trailer, he stepped off the bow and onto the trailer frame, slipped, fell and hit the truck bumper, knocking himself unconscious and drowned in less than a foot of water. The next guy at the ramp found Bob, face down right behind his truck. Coroner's report said that the fall didn't kill him, he simply drowned in 10" water. Since that day years ago, I always put non skid material on my trailer anywhere I figure I might put my foot.


Thank you for sharing this tragic story about Bob. We need to hear things like this. We all think that weâ€™re smart and tough. But reality sucks and this situation could happen to any of us at any time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

CmackR56 said:


> As I've grown older (nearly 64) I've become far more cautious when launching alone. I use the long rope method with a Hamby's keel protector. Back it in with the rope tied to the trolling motor and winch stand, slide it off, pull up until the bow contacts the ramp, get out and unhook, park and I'm usually back in the boat in a minute or so. Lost a friend several years back. He was fishing alone and had driven the boat onto the trailer, he stepped off the bow and onto the trailer frame, slipped, fell and hit the truck bumper, knocking himself unconscious and drowned in less than a foot of water. The next guy at the ramp found Bob, face down right behind his truck. Coroner's report said that the fall didn't kill him, he simply drowned in 10" water. Since that day years ago, I always put non skid material on my trailer anywhere I figure I might put my foot.


Powerful stuff right there. I never heard about this but can easily see how this can happen. Thanks for posting this CM.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

OK here's my review of the Quality Mark Bow Step. I chose the starboard mount with the right handle. It arrived sooner than anticipated although my questions to the manufacturer via email and phone still go unanswered. (Just had some questions with regards to placement and with the handle)
It's a two person job for an old guy like me who's not mechanically inclined, however it installs REALLY easily. I installed it on my 2012 single axel Coastline trailer. Due to the size, I was forced to mount it on the tongue of the trailer. This might be an issue if I jackknife the boat too much. (it might hit my bumper...thankfully a backup camera let me have visibility before that happens) It would have been nice to have it 6 inches closer to the boat...but unless I drill into my trailer or make a special bracket, that won't work. The instructions were minimal but sufficient. I did tighten the bolts to the steps themselves to remove play when stepping on the steps. This makes it somewhat tight to move up and down. The ladder assembly adjusts a couple of ways, allowing it to swing at more of an angle to the boat, which I like. I'm 5'11 and 270lbs. It holds me fine, but due to the distance from the boat, I'll just have to be careful walking up and down the ladder; again, the handle will help there. The ladder assembly easily removes so when I travel long distances, I can just remove it and put it in the bed of the truck. As far as corrosion resistance, it's painted well and the bolts, nuts and washers are stainless. I DO think I'll use a rag and do a light coating of Corrosion X on the bolts/washers/nuts just to be sure. Here are a couple of images of it unfolded and folded for travel.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the follow up post. I may get one someday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Gofish2day said:


> To launch bymyself I carry a 75ft rope. Tie one end to the front of the boat. Untangle and lay the rest in the back of the truck. Tie the end.
> Back in and carefully nudge the boat off. Pull forward to get the trailer out of the water and enough space so you can move around the back of the truck without getting wet.
> Untie the end and move the boat to the dock. Works great!
> When you get back everyone pulls to the center of the launch. Pull the trailer to the side against the doc. Pull boat on trailer - step on dock. Go pull truck out. I prefer this way even when I have a partner. Simple! Hope this helps!
> Don't forget to tilt up the motor......


I considered buying one of those TH Marine Z-Launch Bungee cords but at around $35 - $50, I said I'll come up with something else. I had at least of 75 ' of 1/2" braided poly rope in my garage. I bought a SS ring for one end and a SS snap hook for the other end. Connect one end to the trailer winch and the other to the eye of the front of the boat. Lay the rope on the spare tire, back in, let the boat float off, pull forward, stop car, grab rope, pull boat to dock, motor the boat to slip, drop power pole, go park car. Easy cheesy.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Texasfisherman57 said:


> I considered buying one of those TH Marine Z-Launch Bungee cords but at around $35 - $50, I said I'll come up with something else. I had at least of 75 ' of 1/2" braided poly rope in my garage. I bought a SS ring for one end and a SS snap hook for the other end. Connect one end to the trailer winch and the other to the eye of the front of the boat. Lay the rope on the spare tire, back in, let the boat float off, pull forward, stop car, grab rope, pull boat to dock, motor the boat to slip, drop power pole, go park car. Easy cheesy.


So how do you reload the boat?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*



CmackR56 said:


> As I've grown older (nearly 64) I've become far more cautious when launching alone. I use the long rope method with a Hamby's keel protector. Back it in with the rope tied to the trolling motor and winch stand, slide it off, pull up until the bow contacts the ramp, get out and unhook, park and I'm usually back in the boat in a minute or so. Lost a friend several years back. He was fishing alone and had driven the boat onto the trailer, he stepped off the bow and onto the trailer frame, slipped, fell and hit the truck bumper, knocking himself unconscious and drowned in less than a foot of water. The next guy at the ramp found Bob, face down right behind his truck. Coroner's report said that the fall didn't kill him, he simply drowned in 10" water. Since that day years ago, I always put non skid material on my trailer anywhere I figure I might put my foot.


sorry for your loss and thanks for posting up. i need to get some grip tape for my trailer. i've slipped so many times can't recall and luckily never serious. your sharing this story is an important reminders of things that can happen in an instant. :texasflag


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The rope does work for launching as my posts suggested. To get the boat back on the trailer try and back up next to the dock. Works great! Just check your trailer out and see where the boat falls. Keep the boat about 1.5 ft away when getting back on the trailer. Just step right from the boat onto the doc. The 1.5ft is safety margin in case you go on the trailer wrong but 1ft would work fine.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Photofishin I fish a lot by myself or with an older guy (86 years old ) I just ordered one of the ladders you installed. Should help out a lot. Been using the long rope to launch for years now.


----------



## stompy (Mar 15, 2020)

*fishin by yourself*

I received my new 4 step bow step last week. Ordered the Port side mount. after installing I realized it would work better for me on the starboard side. Ordering new one. The costs on Amazon was a tad over 300.00 with tax. Will let this go for 200.00. Port side mount. Easy to 
install and works great. PM me if you are interested. Tomball area.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> The rope does work for launching as my posts suggested. To get the boat back on the trailer try and back up next to the dock. Works great! Just check your trailer out and see where the boat falls. Keep the boat about 1.5 ft away when getting back on the trailer. Just step right from the boat onto the doc. The 1.5ft is safety margin in case you go on the trailer wrong but 1ft would work fine.


that's great for lakes that have docks next to the ramp...most that I fish (Rayburn, Fayette, Conroe) don't.


----------



## stompy (Mar 15, 2020)

*fishin by yourself*

Bowstep is sold, thanx 2cool


----------

